# Industry News: The upcoming Leica SL2 product images and specs have leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

> The Leica SL has been relatively successful for Leica, and a sequel looks to be coming very soon.
> *Leica SL2 rumoured specifications:*
> 
> 47mp full-frame sensor
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2019)

I wonder if this is the Mk2?


----------



## hmatthes (Sep 9, 2019)

Using a borrowed SL1 was incredible. With it was a 50mm Summilux 1.4 and the combination was magnificent. But very pricy. 
Then I upgraded my FF Canon to the mirrorless R and bought an inexpensive Leica M to Canon RF adapter.
The 50mm Summicron 2.0 with the sensor of the R gives me even better images than the SL1 at ¼ the price.
I'll buy Leica glass but not the bodies (my eyes are too old for rangefinders and the R matches the SL quality).
My motto: glass is forever, bodies are only today's answer.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 9, 2019)

hmatthes said:


> Using a borrowed SL1 was incredible. With it was a 50mm Summilux 1.4 and the combination was magnificent. But very pricy.
> Then I upgraded my FF Canon to the mirrorless R and bought an inexpensive Leica M to Canon RF adapter.
> The 50mm Summicron 2.0 with the sensor of the R gives me even better images than the SL1 at ¼ the price.
> I'll buy Leica glass but not the bodies (my eyes are too old for rangefinders and the R matches the SL quality).
> My motto: glass is forever, bodies are only today's answer.


I did the same, but for wide angles (Leica lenses), I use an additional Leica M 240.
Nothing beats the Leica M wide angles, absolutely nothing!
The R is ideal, also for Leica R lenses, easy focusing, great sensor! I love my EOS R


----------



## PerKr (Sep 10, 2019)

Only complaint from me is the use of the "SL" and "SL2" monikers. They already existed in Leica's R-mount history. Well, that and the ridiculous pricetag.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2019)

These are the older SL/SL2


----------



## Peer (Sep 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I wonder if this is the Mk2?



Looks like a Phase One.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2019)

Peer said:


> Looks like a Phase One.


No it doesn't!

This is a Phase One



This is a Leica SL (and probably not the MkII)


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 17, 2019)

Berowne said:


> These are the older SL/SL2
> View attachment 186535


My opinion: mechanically the best SLRs ever made, along with the Nikon F2.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 17, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I keep wondering if the SL 2 could be a Panasonic in disguise...
Intelligent choice by Leica to have offered the L bayonet to Sigma and Panasonic.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 17, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> My opinion: mechanically the best SLRs ever made, along with the Nikon F2.



Yes and no. The Leicaflex SL has a very nice Viewfinder, pretty bright. But the shutter is known to be a problem. Mine died some years ago and was repaired by Leica Customer Service without fee, they did it obviously only for fun.  
The Leicaflex SL2 is mechanically really good, some people would prefer the Leic R 6.2. The Nikon FM3a is perhaps the best analog Nikon ever made, absolutely comparable to the Leicas.


----------

